# Sticky  2WD/4WD flashing? (Official help Thread)



## IBBruin

Just thought I'd post this for future reference. http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=3241&highlight=flashing


----------



## Polaris425

good idea :bigok:


----------



## Polaris425

I just went through and copied links to a bunch (12!!) of threads about this problem... from now on when someone asks, point them here and lock their thread!

:bigok:


----------



## MeanGreenMan

There is a flaw in one of the links listed above. It says:

_"3. If it alternates from 2wd/4wd at 2 second intervals, the problem is both the selectable 2wd/4wd actuator and Engine brake actuator. Usualy, this indicates a buss or connector problem. "_


That's the flashing mode 3. It is EXTREMELY unlikely that both 2/4 WD actuator and EBC actuator go bad at the SAME time. Also, it is very rare that buss connector issue causes the mode 3 failure. The most common symptom by the buss connector is that cooling fan not coming on when hot.

The likely cause for the mode 3 is the Controller box. Think of this problem as a "brain-fart", but not a permanent damage. In order to resume normal operation, usually the power supply to the Conroller needs to be reset by removing/reinserting the 10 amp fuse (or unplugging/replugging the Controller connector). Better yet, just get the updated/bestest Controller P/N which is 21175-0254. This latest Controller was first used in the middle of 2009 KVF750 production, and it works on any Kawi 4x4 Prairie or BF models from 2002.


----------



## IBBruin

MeanGreenMan said:


> There is a flaw in one of the links listed above. It says:
> 
> _"3. If it alternates from 2wd/4wd at 2 second intervals, the problem is both the selectable 2wd/4wd actuator and Engine brake actuator. Usualy, this indicates a buss or connector problem. "_
> 
> 
> That's the flashing mode 3. It is EXTREMELY unlikely that both 2/4 WD actuator and EBC actuator go bad at the SAME time. Also, it is very rare that buss connector issue causes the mode 3 failure. The most common symptom by the buss connector is that cooling fan not coming on when hot.
> 
> The likely cause for the mode 3 is the Controller box. Think of this problem as a "brain-fart", but not a permanent damage. In order to resume normal operation, usually the power supply to the Conroller needs to be reset by removing/reinserting the 10 amp fuse (or unplugging/replugging the Controller connector). Better yet, just get the updated/bestest Controller P/N which is 21175-0254. This latest Controller was first used in the middle of 2009 KVF750 production, and it works on any Kawi 4x4 Prairie or BF models from 2002.


The picture I posted above is directly from my 2004 Kawasaki service manual. If Kawasaki has updated it's trouble codes in newer manuals, we need to post it instead.


----------



## MeanGreenMan

IBBruin said:


> If Kawasaki has updated it's trouble codes in newer manuals, we need to post it instead.


Kawi's 2011 manual still has the same wrong info in the first chart as the 2004 does.

First chart (from 2011 manual) says that "Failure Parts" are both actuators (which is wrong) - see below.










Then the second chart says that the "Probable Faulty Part" is Controller (or Indicator Light LCD) - which is more very much likely.









I just want to let everyone know that the second chart has the correct info (but Indicator Light LCD causing this is very rare or doesn't exist).


----------



## wood butcher

i just went thru issues with my 2x4 to 4x4 not switching, i would wash the bike and it would work , when it dried it would not work . i searched and searched , already did the buss connetors . i decided to flip the controler over(upside down) and now it works . go figure


----------



## HeadC1

Are there any electrical guru's on here that can help me wire up a brute 2wd/4wd switch directly to the actuator. I'm currently putting a IRS on my Honda 300, and using the brute front and rear diffs. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## 05BRUTEON29.5

how does this whole 2x4/4x4 flashing really work bc im stumped.i just put a new front diff in and took it for a test ride it locked in fine but when its in 4wd it flashes 2x4 4x4 back and forth.then when i switch it back to 2wd it doesnt flash but its still locked in.i couldnt 2 seconds when it flashes 2x4/4x4..any ideas?


----------



## byrd

have u clicked on the red links above in the post ibbruin did. i think that problem was discussed one time. its probably the kbec tho


----------



## IBBruin

HeadC1 said:


> Are there any electrical guru's on here that can help me wire up a brute 2wd/4wd switch directly to the actuator. I'm currently putting a IRS on my Honda 300, and using the brute front and rear diffs. Any help is appreciated.


Would there ever be any reason why you would want to disengage the rear diff? If not just lock it in permanently.


----------



## MeanGreenMan

IBBruin said:


> Would there ever be any reason why you would want to disengage the *rear *diff? If not just lock it in permanently.


There is no rear diff on Brute or any other Kawi 4x4 ATVs since 2002.
The rear wheels, left & right, both turn at 1:1 ratio all the time.
Only the front wheels are differentiating when turning for easier steering.


----------



## IBBruin

MeanGreenMan said:


> There is no rear diff on Brute or any other Kawi 4x4 ATVs since 2002.
> The rear wheels, left & right, both turn at 1:1 ratio all the time.
> Only the front wheels are differentiating when turning for easier steering.



Yes sir I understand. I was referring to the post I QUOTED by HeadC1.


----------



## IBBruin

HeadC1 said:


> Are there any electrical guru's on here that can help me wire up a brute 2wd/4wd switch directly to the actuator. I'm currently putting a IRS on my Honda 300, and using the brute front and rear diffs. Any help is appreciated.





IBBruin said:


> Would there ever be any reason why you would want to disengage the rear diff? If not just lock it in permanently.


He's doing a Frankenstein mod to a Honda using diffs from a Brute. The way I first read this, I thought he was going to use a Brute front diff in the rear of his Honda and wanted to be able to disengage it. But after re-reading his post I see he is using both the front and the rear in his Honda mod.


----------



## cheapthrills

Do any of these links address not going into 4x4 but no codes, no flashing? Mine 08 bf750 started this this weekend, the cluster switches to 4x4 but it's not really happening, no power to the front wheels. Can someone point me in the correct direction.


----------



## cheapthrills

Well to answer my own question, turned out to be the actuator, don't know why it didn't throw any codes?


----------



## cheapthrills

and to un-answer my own question, the dealer replaced the actuator and still nothing. back to the dealer it goes.


----------



## MeanGreenMan

cheapthrills said:


> Well to answer my own question, turned out to be the actuator, don't know why it didn't throw any codes?


When 4x4 is not working and no codes/flashing on the meter, try a new IGNITER on 2005-2007 BF. The igniter sends a 12V signal to the Controller to engage 4x4, but yours is not doing that. Often times if you have a ICM on your quad, it can cook the 12V power supply (more like switching device since 12V is already avail from battery) in your igniter.


----------



## Roboquad

Did anyone else notice the manual states"IF THEN.....replace,IF THEN ...replace"...what ever happened to repair?


----------



## cheapthrills

Well after not really knowing what caused te problem, I did get a new actuator out of it for free, I guess that's a good thing.


----------



## southernbrute750

Okay have a quick question, tried time and time again to diagnose this problem with no luck. My lights are flashing in what I believe is the 2 second intervals. But both my engine brake and 4wd works fine though. At first it would only come on after I ran the bike for about 10 min, then I could turn the key off and back on and it wouldn't do it again for another 10 or so minutes. But recently it started doing it immediately once I turn the key on. But like I said everything still functions properly. Any ideas or help would be greatly appreciated. I'm quite stumped on this issue. By the way its on a 05 750 thanks


----------



## filthyredneck

Have you done the buss mod?
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=2013&highlight=buss+connector+with+pics
Not sure if it would have anything to do with your problem, but if you havn't done it then it needs to be done anyways....


----------



## southernbrute750

Okay thanks filthy. I'll give that a shot after work tonight and let you know.


----------



## tex

hey i had problems to with my kebc actuators before a ride, took the actuator apart and found the magnet on the motor had let go from the cap and was stoping the motor from turning. took some rearview mirror glue and reglued the magnet to the cap and has been working for a month. just thought i wood save someone $250.


----------



## foot0069

I was having my KEBC actuator throwing codes on the P360 and followed Phrebsd's video for the clean and lube it's been right for the past couple of month's. Thanks dude.


----------



## Reno

I have an 05 brute and I just put a new 4x4 module n cause mine quit working and then I still couldn't lock in so I took my acutator apart n cleaned it and now my stuff is flashin back n fourth n 2 second intervals no buss mod and when I take the module out from under the seat it quits but plug it n it starts flashn


----------



## Waddaman

Alright can't believe im going through this again but. Selling my brute and it won't switch into 2wd. Now my problems is somewhat unique compared to the others, my dash does NOT flash. I click it into 2wd and nothing whatsoever. Im guessing its an electrical switch prob as my actuator is not making a peep when i try to engage it, my magnets are good in it also and i highly doubt its the gears because Ive maybe had it in 2wd once since ive had it I run 4wd all the time. engine break controller works fuses and connections in the fuse box all good also. Any help appreciated im in the garage right now trying to find a problem.


----------



## Waddaman

How can I test to make sure the actual switch on the handle bars is working? I have a multimeter what do I use to to check it?


----------



## Waddaman

Ok switch was getting a bad connection it now will switch the dash to 2wd and 4wd like it should but its not actually going into 2wd its still in 4wd...


----------



## Waddaman

Ok had 2 problems, The switch was getting a bad connection, and the motor was rusted in the actuator. I fixed the switch there is no resistance, and the actuator is working but now its actually flashing .5 seconds saying theres an actuator problem, but the actuator is moving when i turn the key off along with the engine brake actuator...


----------



## CamoBrute152

hey waddaman im havein the same problem you are..did u ever get it fixed??? an what did u do


----------



## felix945

Hi, my **** brute 650i 2012 is already broken after 52Hrs and 1700km!

Its blinking in incredible slow mode, it must be the 2 second interval.
turning of and on won't reset, KEBC, 2WD/4WD don't works.

just turning engine of and pulling that 10Amps fuse under the seat for eng brk and then set it back in will reset that POS and will more for about 1-2 days and then suddenly while driving it stars flashing.

what could that be? that quad never saw mud and really seldom rain or other wetness... bad computer?


----------



## NMKawierider

felix945 said:


> Hi, my **** brute 650i 2012 is already broken after 52Hrs and 1700km!
> 
> Its blinking in incredible slow mode, it must be the 2 second interval.
> turning of and on won't reset, KEBC, 2WD/4WD don't works.
> 
> just turning engine of and pulling that 10Amps fuse under the seat for eng brk and then set it back in will reset that POS and will more for about 1-2 days and then suddenly while driving it stars flashing.
> 
> what could that be? that quad never saw mud and really seldom rain or other wetness... bad computer?


Sometimes the belt switch just goes bad or the connector. Check it and do the actual reset proceedure. Also check the CDI and actuator controler connections. Sounds like something is loose or has a short.


----------



## tnarg84

well my 09 brute force 650i seems to be stuck in 4wd but the lights is flashing, things i've tested and worked, actuators(both of em), switch on the handle bar, disconnecting and reconnecting the battery. Any suggestions would greatly help, bout to sell this POS.


----------



## newbie

OK help please a couple weeks ago I noticed my 4x4 wouldn't work and my rubber boot on my switch was busted so I put a known good switch on to try and it worked all good so I got an oil change and different oil to change them also while riding last weekend the speedometer quit working ordered a speed sensor got all of it in changed filter and fluids still waiting on the switch so decided to do the buss connector and now I turn the switch on and the 4x4 light blinks fast is this the 4x4 actuator it done this before oil change and buss mod


----------



## Mr.Scruffy

Help. Links do not show up for me. I really need them.


----------



## brutequebec

i cant see the link...


----------



## EarnhartBuilt

Anybody know where the link went?


----------



## mudpopper

nothin but problems with the brute electric 4x4


----------



## chops2885

I got an 08 650 SRA flashing in 1 sec intervals if u disconnect the battery then hook it back up it stops and the 4wd works any suggestions

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BRUTE05

had the 2wd 4wd light blinking. Took it (kebc) off and cleaned it, put back together and it runs until it hits about 16kms (from Canada) then it starts flashing the 2wd 4wd light. any ideas why? looking at dg-6 module but can't find anyone that may have one. Been pointed at Diamond G Racing but no website or email.


----------



## gtsum2

I just for mine back from the dealer. The two second flashing intervals told the story....the kebc was bad, so was the kebc actuator controller. Good thing it was under warranty as the bill would have been $1100....ouch!!!


----------



## BRUTE05

I have just bought a bypass and hopefully that shows up before my trip away, If the bypass doesn't make it in time will the 2wd 4wd flashing hurt anything? Will something blow up or be damaged by it?

Also thanks to brute 840 for offering me his actuator. think I will just bypass it and take the fork out.


----------



## gtsum2

I rode mine for maybe 100 miles with the light flashing and no issues. I just didn't have the kebc working


----------



## jkksuvanto

I have a 2009 brute force 750.

Sometimes lights are flashing like this and 4wd is not working:






(2 sec 2wd, 0.5 sec 4wd?)

I have cleaned 4wd actuator and connections and disconnected battery, with no help.


----------



## Brutey750

well im havin a problem with mine it flashes all the time but locks in and out of 2 and 4 just fine everything works the light just flashes


----------



## Longsilver

i am having the same flashing of the 2wd/4wd light as "brutey750" but my 4wd still works fine. and the kebc works intermittently. usually for the first few km's. then stops working. i've tried reseting my kebc a few times. will be working on a partial deletion mod. relay mod w/ switch so i can control it on the fly. i like the kebc when were puttin around the logging roads.

PS: where did the links go? please bring them back.


----------



## mrtosh

Where are the links??


----------



## MacDizzle

*Pictures of the actual controller*

i see a bunch of replies and stuff but no good pictures.
Im experiencing the 2 to 4whd screen toggling issue, started when I was out riding in the snow. My 4x is engaging and 2wd is working as well it seems but *** kind of annoying issue is this?


----------



## Adammac129

Where are the links?


----------



## muddycountryboy31

My 08 brute force 750 seems a Lil sluggish. When I try to take off it hesitates then when it finally takes off I can hear a barking coming out of my snorkels. Is that my engine brake actuator or is it something else. Any help would b greatly appreciated


----------



## Adammac129

I pulled off my actuator because my 06 650 is stuck in 4x4 and I cant slide collar back up into 2wd. Ive pryed and twisted and it seems like the collar is stuck.....


Any suggestions? 

Thanks


----------



## crblacklab18

*NO spark along with 2wd/4wd flashing*

Guys new member here. I have an 02 650 prairie and I'm having this similar problem with 2wd/4wd @ 1 second intervals, ALONG with no spark. I was riding the other day and the machine just shut off and had to be towed home. I'm not electronically advanced when it comes to machines but I have seen posts from actuators to CDI issues and I don't want to spend a fortune on parts that aren't needed. How do I figure out why I don't have spark? I have checked the following:
@ CDI box I have 12v going in
@ CDI box I only have 6.4 volts on the gray wire
@ coil packs I'm getting a reading of 33

Any help to get me back on the trail would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Dirt01

This thread would be very helpful if the links mentioned in the 1st post were actually visible, could someone who can see them re-post them?


----------



## fast johnson

*4x4 2wd flashing. kebc motor not coming on*

I have a 2007 bf 650i when the key is turned on the kebc motor does nothing I know it supposed to come on and also no 4x4 engagement its dead like someone else said its highly unlikely that both motors to go bad all at once, SOS, my other problem is my machine was running fine while trying to trouble shoot my first problem I unplugged the belt switch and now I'm in limp mode, ok under my shifter there should be a black n white plug but there's only a white ? And under my seat there should be 2 plugs there but there's only one but there are 2 wires they have hooked to a fuseable link in loop, idk what they did but its preventing me from doing the limp mode reset help if you have ideas I just bought this machine it ran awesome till I unplugged the belt switch


----------



## noahbpratt

*Everything Works!*

I have an 08 brute force 750. The quad recently got swamped in a pond and afterwards got the flashing 2wd/4wd lights. It switches every 1 second. The front diff is engaging and disengaging just fine. And I can hear and feel the engine brake working just fine. After i disconnect the battery and reset it, the flashing lights don't come back on until i hit any sort of speed. So, since nothing is wrong, what could be causing the code? any input would be appreciated as I am stumped.


----------



## rollinout

noahbpratt said:


> I have an 08 brute force 750. The quad recently got swamped in a pond and afterwards got the flashing 2wd/4wd lights. It switches every 1 second. The front diff is engaging and disengaging just fine. And I can hear and feel the engine brake working just fine. After i disconnect the battery and reset it, the flashing lights don't come back on until i hit any sort of speed. So, since nothing is wrong, what could be causing the code? any input would be appreciated as I am stumped.


My 05 750 is doing the same thing but i didnt swamp it. I do drive it through a shallow creek on my farm though. Any suggestions ?


----------



## Goose740

This might be a dumb question I've never been on a forum but how do I use the diff lock on my 2015 brute force 750i does it work on 2wd or just 4wd just a simple question I have in back of my mind so be easy on me ha


----------



## 2010Bruterider

The diff lock lever locks the front diff so both wheels pull. It's only beneficial when in 4x4. It will make the bike hard to steer because both tires want to roll the same distance and when you are turning, the inside wheel rolls a shorter distance. The bike will try to straighten out the handle bars. Does that make sense? Only use the diff lock when you are stuck. And be easy on the throttle. A brute has enough power to destroy a front diff if you are spinning the tires and hit something hard. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmax

I use mine like a hand clutch just putting as much pressure as required to help me out of the hole won't hurt it to slip a little


----------



## bhill

I'm having problems with the check belt light on my 03 prairie 360 I did the reset made shure the switch was on and it's still flashing at half second intervals the 2w 4w drive actuator is working and the kebc to someone please help!!!


----------

